
Slack is Down - seanhandley
https://status.slack.com/2018-01/d8cf1517de9ecfa8
======
harikb
I hate it that my work is dependent up on a web-app that freezes when network
connections go haywire. I struggled the last 10 minutes troubleshooting my
network connection, force-quitting the app when it freezes. Please please give
me a native Mac app.

~~~
wanderingstan
Slack has a native Mac app. But it is notoriously bad at maintaining a network
connection or handling connection breaks.

------
sheraz
First bitbucket and now slack?

not a good day to be an enterprise saas...

------
postit
Even the slack status page is down.

------
yumaikas
It is now back up

